# Natural Ride Saddle



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Next is another thick pad.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

You will notice that I have sewn on some keepers on both pads. If you do not have a sewing awl, I would encourage you to get one. It will pay you back with the first repair job you do, if not it should be easy to find someone to sew some on for you. The straps that attach to the cinch run through the straps to hold the whole thing together.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This photo shows the breastplate added. The straps go though that first. You must undo both sides using this method, you cannot keep the cinch on on one side, it just gets to jumbled. I tried using the rings on the fork, but the breastplate just pulled the fork forward. You will notice that I have made some keepers for the breastplate, that is because my leg covers the whole area, and having all these keepers keeps it flat and I do not even notice them. At first I'd just try it as it is, that may be all you need, and you can add other stuff as you need it. When my horse was younger and I crossed the river, I used a regular western cinch. If you need to adjust the stirrups on this, the only way is to do it off the horse. To balance them, just hold the fork in your hand and let it balance itself, and put the stirrups down on a flat surface to get them even. Once you do it, they are easy to figure out, and I like that I can make one a smidgen shorter or longer to make myself more comfortable.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That last photo was the wrong one. Hopefully this will be the right one.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

whisperbaby22 said:


> That last photo was the wrong one. Hopefully this will be the right one.


Looks really, really comfy for both you and the horse!! So . . . basically, you just got rid of the original pad and the vinyl that covers the bottom ends of the tree? I don't believe my tree has the rings on it.

Thank you for posting. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Very clever Whisper!! Thank you for posting all these pictures and the explainations. 

I did think the pad it came with was a bit strange, especially the way the tree sits in that vinyl pocket. I do wish it had a little flex in the tree, or different widths or something. 

Can't wait to play around with one and see if I can get it to work. I already sold my horse with the shark fins...


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't forget that you can move it back a little. And even if you end up not using it a lot you will love how you can feel your horse's back, that is if you have not ridden with a bareback pad much. It will improve your riding, because you learn to really use your butt muscles and move with the horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting! I've never seen anything like that before! Thanks for sharing <3


----------

